# Do they wear groin protection in UFC and other MMA leagues?



## qude

Do they wear groin protection in UFC and other MMA leagues? Or is it against the attire rules?

Does any one know? Thanks.


----------



## jasvll

Unfortunately, all groin protection is forbidden in MMA, so most fighters utilize a crotch conditioning regimen. The most popular one by far focuses on having a training partner hang from your junk.


----------



## qude

Because of the joke/sarcasm at the end, I don't know if you're answer is factual or not. Please, I just want a straight, factual answer.


----------



## ericr

Yes, protection is used by most if not all people in UFC and probably most other legit organizations. Can you imagine getting kicked there without protection, there goes having kids.


----------



## name goes here

ericr said:


> Yes, protection is used by most if not all people in UFC and probably most other legit organizations. Can you imagine getting kicked there without protection, there goes having kids.


All ufc fighters wear a condom. It's in their contract.


----------



## lyotomachine

i thought the fighters had to wear cups because they check them during the prefight ritual right before they get in the ring.


----------



## xeberus

name goes here said:


> All ufc fighters wear a condom. It's in their contract.


Yea, we can't have all the fighters getting pregnant now can we?


----------



## name goes here

xeberus said:


> Yea, we can't have all the fighters getting pregnant now can we?


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/****.gif


----------



## swpthleg

qude said:


> Do they wear groin protection in UFC and other MMA leagues? Or is it against the attire rules?
> 
> Does any one know? Thanks.


It's a requirement. ROFL at some of these posts.


----------



## Uchaaa

You have to wear it when your balls weigh more than 4 oz.


----------



## Tacx0911

LMAO!! This thread is way too crazy!!


----------



## mma_official

Groin protection is required under the unified rules. All events require them.


----------

